# Rumor



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK folks, this simply be a rumor I caught winda. Ifin the gobbernut shutdown lasts very long, dairy prices er gonna skyrocket.

I got nothin ta back it up, just sumtin I heard from a few folks.

Might be time ta stock up on cheese, butter an such. We got a good sale on butter right now, might be time ta can some more.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Already there Coot, been at it for about a month now. 

Have been making yogurt to dehydrate and buying up butter to can. Have a good stock of cheese already canned but guess now would be a good time to start waxing it like I'd been planning to do anyway.

If the price doesn't jump - oh well, we will just have that much more in the pantry. 

If all the subsidies stop guess that would a good reason for them to up the prices.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

With a rumor like that, it's always good to put it out there and let folks decide what to do with it. It just might help.

We've got a butter sale here, too. Was planning to get some - now I'll make sure. And if the rumor doesn't pan out, no loss. Just more butter stored. Among other things.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleaned out refrigerator No. 2 this morning and am heading to the grocery store this afternoon. The thing about this kind of rumor is that I can't lose by stocking up. Either it's true and I got well supplied and saved money or it's not true and I purchased products that I will use anyway and I don't have to buy more butter or cheese for awhile. Win - Win.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, if it is true, this won't help:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...s-and-you-might-not-have-even-heard-about-it/


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I freeze butter - both stick and tub (have found only one kind of tub butter that freezes well and it's ICBIB). 

Do any of you have experience freezing cheese? Block and grated? Do you repackage or just put it in the freezer in the original package? Any need to vacuum seal it in a bag?


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Do any of you have experience freezing cheese? Block and grated? Do you repackage or just put it in the freezer in the original package? Any need to vacuum seal it in a bag?


I buy cheese whenever it is on sale. I just throw it in the freezer, no special storage prep at all. Especially shredded cheese. It thaws out fast.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I also freeze cheese in original packaging.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I WAS about to rush out to the store---and then...
I remembered _*I AM A PREPPER FOR GOD'S SAKE*_.
I have a case of evaporated milk--just add equal amt of water.:teehee:
I have 26 quarts of Gossner's on the shelf.:scratch
And last but not greatest, I have 5 gallon buckets of instant milk!! :ignore:
And I have 21 pints of canned butter!!

That's why we prep--so when there's a rumor of dairy prices increasing??
We just don't give a poop.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

redhorse said:


> I buy cheese whenever it is on sale. I just throw it in the freezer, no special storage prep at all. Especially shredded cheese. It thaws out fast.





Lake Windsong said:


> I also freeze cheese in original packaging.


Me 3. 

I have discovered that cheddar's tend to be a bit brittle after being frozen.

For all you smarta$$es out there, that's after it's thawed, not while its still froze.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Me 3.
> 
> I have discovered that cheddar's tend to be a bit brittle after being frozen.
> 
> For all you smarta$$es out there, that's after it's thawed, not while its still froze.


I researched freezing dairy products and it says thawing in the fridge helps with cheeses.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I freeze butter - both stick and tub (have found only one kind of tub butter that freezes well and it's ICBIB).


A couple years ago a local grocery store had "Challenge" butter on sale CHEAP - I bought 30 lbs and put it all in the small freezer, we still have a couple pounds left. I think it'll keep forever in the freezer.

ICBINB - - (I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!®) - - Hmmm...my wife is VERY "anti-margarine" but after ready about it it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

LincTex said:


> A couple years ago a local grocery store had "Challenge" butter on sale CHEAP - I bought 30 lbs and put it all in the small freezer, we still have a couple pounds left. I think it'll keep forever in the freezer.
> 
> ICBINB - - (I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!®) - - Hmmm...my wife is VERY "anti-margarine" but after reading about it it doesn't sound too bad.


I used to freeze Smart Balance tub butter until they changed the oil in it and it started separating. Then I went back to ICBINB (I left out the "N" on the previous post and you snagged me!) and right now we have about 15 tubs of it in the freezer. I'm just now using stick oleo from 2009. I also froze a couple of boxes of real butter.

The question about cheese came up when I was making one of my many visits to Texas A&M Small Animal Clinic (I think one of the vet students made a deal with the pup to come often because I figure out we paid a chunk of someone's tuition that year). I met a woman who lived in Saudi Arabia and she said they froze cheese every time they were able to buy some because those times were few and far between. Now I know. I'll clear out a space beside the butter for the cheese.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

We keep a back up refrigerator at our house. The old back up died about nine months ago (it was 27 years old). Bought the new one from our friends scratch and dent section at his appliance store here in town. We use it for extra storage plus holding medicines and other things that need to be kept in cold conditions to extend their usable life. 

I did not put an ice maker in it so the freezer space would be better used. I agree with putting away more dairy products but also I feel the time is now to really go for powdered products like milk, cheese and butter for long term storage. Those prices will go up accordingly as the crisis hits. GB


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

redhorse said:


> I buy cheese whenever it is on sale. I just throw it in the freezer, no special storage prep at all. Especially shredded cheese. It thaws out fast.


 Any idea how long it will keep? I bought some this weekend (sale at grocery store) and thought of buying more. Would it keep at least six months?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I keep grated & chunk cheese in the store packaging for at least 6 months, probably closer to a year. It doesn't seem to effect it. 

I also only buy butter during the Thanksgiving/Christmas holiday sales & store it in the back of the fridge. It keeps all year. :dunno: We only buy real salted butter, no faux butter. I know some people that always keep a stick of butter out on the counter so it's soft.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> I keep grated & chunk cheese in the store packaging for at least 6 months, probably closer to a year. It doesn't seem to effect it. I also only buy butter during the Thanksgiving/Christmas holiday sales & store it in the back of the fridge. It keeps all year. unno: We only buy real salted butter, no faux butter. I know some people that always keep a stick of butter out on the counter so it's soft.


Thanks! Good to know cheese in both forms will keep!

By the way, I buy only unsalted butter and have frozen it for more than a year before using with no issues. Guess there's no difference between salted and unsalted, at least as far as freezing goes.


----------

